# Brigitte's Twins!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

This is kinda late, my camera decided it didn't want to download the pics, so I had to get them with my phone this morning. Yesterday afternoon she had :kidred: :kidred: with no complications. I went outside after I heard a horrible scream to discover she had kidded and a couple minutes later she had the other one. They're Ari (R-EE) (Artemis) and Athena. You can't see them in the pic, but Ari has waddles! Since she was preggo when I bought her, I have no idea who the father is. Athena does kinda have a pygmy head.









Ari








Athena


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

So cute! And yay for girls 

:stars: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable - congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW, Congratulations, they are adorable. 

So glad it was a easy delivery. Walking out and finding happy healthy babies is the best.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations!!! they are too adorable for words!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> AWWW, Congratulations, they are adorable.
> 
> So glad it was a easy delivery. Walking out and finding happy healthy babies is the best.


This is the first time I actually got to see one come out.  What breed(s) have waddles? I'm trying to figure out what the buck could of been.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about keeping Ari, I just love her personality and color. Also, what would you call their color/pattern?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats! Those girls are super cute! I know Nigis have wattles, not sure what other breeds, though  

If you're super curious, you could ask the person you bought her from about daddy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats ........what cuties....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are precious!  Congrats!!! I think A LOT of breeds have wattles, of the mini breeds.... fainters, pygmys, nigies..... all can have them.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! 

Better watch Ari....She might dissapear lol....LOVE WATTLES!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

TexasRanger said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > AWWW, Congratulations, they are adorable.
> ...


 Really any goat can have them. I have only seen a few Cashmere have them, and then I got two. I love them. They are also known as goat jewlery :leap:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

OhCee said:


> Congrats! Those girls are super cute! I know Nigis have wattles, not sure what other breeds, though
> 
> If you're super curious, you could ask the person you bought her from about daddy?


Her old owner probably doesn't know either. She was kept in a pen with a few other goats: a pygmy, her son, a fainting wether and another huge goat. The lady basically had them in her backyard and was feeding them cat food. :veryangry:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

myfainters said:


> They are precious!  Congrats!!! I think A LOT of breeds have wattles, of the mini breeds.... fainters, pygmys, nigies..... all can have them.


Whats weird is, she doesn't have them and neither did any of the goats at her previous home.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Love the colors and I am jealous you got a doe with wattles! Super cute girls we might need to do a trade off I really like the darker one :wink:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Rogersfarm said:


> Love the colors and I am jealous you got a doe with wattles! Super cute girls we might need to do a trade off I really like the darker one :wink:


Where in Southeast TX are you? I'm near San Antonio. I really want to place Athena in a home where I can talk to the new owner. ray: She's the first goat I actually got to see being born, so she's a little special to me.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We are way over from you.About 5 hours we are the last town you get to before you enter louisiana.Orange,Texas


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Aww... a what a bunch of sweeties!


----------

